# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Anabolen - infoartikels

## Agnes574

Anabolen
De ontdekker van de synthetische steroïden is John B. Ziegler, als ploegarts begeleidde hij in 1954 het Amerikaans gewichthefferteam in het wereldkampioenschap te Wenen. Nadat een Russische collega hem had ingelicht over het gebruik van synthetische testosteron op hun atleten ging hij zelf aan de slag en ontwikkelde het product Dianabol, de moeder van alle anabolen. Jaren later echter kreeg hij zn atleten over de vloer met klachten als; vergrote prostaat, moeilijkheden bij het urineren, leverziektes en afwijkingen aan de teelballen

Anabole steroïden zijn synthetische steroïden afgeleid van het mannelijk geslachtshormoon testosteron. Testosteron is het belangrijkste mannelijk geslachtshormoon dat wordt geproduceerd in de testis en de bijnierschors. Het veroorzaakt de secundaire geslachtskenmerken en bevordert de opbouw van eiwitten. Vanwege deze werking wordt het vaak als doping in de sportwereld gehanteerd. Het wordt net zoals vele andere hormonen gemaakt uit cholesterol.

Er zijn twee verschillende werkingen van anabolen;

*Er zijn er die zich binden aan de androgene ontvanger in de spiercel, waarna ze overgaan tot het omzetten van eiwitten. Dit zorgt voor de vergroting van de spiermassa. 
*De andere steroïden binden zich niet of nauwelijks aan de androgene receptor maar zijn in staat er voor te zorgen dat het spierweefsel niet wordt afgebroken wanneer het lichaam glutamine aan de spieren wil onttrekken. 

Beroemde gebruikers
Arnold Schwarzenegger (voormalig bodybuilder en acteur, zittend gouverneur van Californië)# * 
Ben Johnson (sprinter, liep een wereldrecord op de 100 meter tijdens de Olympische spelen van Seoel) 
Andre Agassi (tennisser, met meerdere grand-slam titels) # 
John McEnroe (tennisser, met meerdere grand-slam titels) # 
# : hebben openlijk hun gebruik toegegeven

Positieve effecten
Anabole steroïden zorgen voor een verhoogde proteïnesynthese. De proteïnesynthese van de mens bevindt zich constant in een evenwicht van opbouw en afbraak, anabolen zorgen niet alleen voor betere opbouw maar ook voor een remmende afbraak. 
De tweede belangrijkste eigenschap is de stimulerende werking op de rode bloedlichaampjes of hemoglobine. Dit leidt tot een verhoging van de zuurstofcapaciteit (VO2 max), dus tot een groter uithoudingsvermogen. 
Anabolica en testosteron zouden ook zorgen voor een verhoging van de glycogeenopslag. Uit dierenexperimenten op castraten bleek een duidelijke verlaging van de skelet- en hartspierglycogeenopslag. 
Verder wordt aan anabolica een immuunstimulerende werking toegeschreven, d.w.z een groei van de lichamelijke afweer bij infecties. 
Testosteron zorgt voor een stimulering van het groeihormoon (STH) wat zorgt voor een hogere calciumafzetting in het beendergestel. 
de psychologische werking van anabolen op sporters, wat een niet te overzien positief effect kan teweegbrengen op het prestatiepotentiaal van de sporter. 
Verhoogde staat van concentratie (steroïden worden ook gebruikt door studenten in de Verenigde Staten) 

Negatieve effecten
Bij overmatig of onjuist gebruik door vrouwen treden er vooral viriliserende effecten op, die meestal onomkeerbaar zijn. Het zorgt voor hirsutisme, gezichts- en lichaamsbeharing, verdieping van de stem, ontregeling van de menstruatiecycli en een aanzienlijke vermindering van de vrouwelijke geslachtskenmerken. Negatieve effecten die daadwerkelijk permanente schade aan het lichaam toebrengen zijn vrijwel altijd te wijten aan misbruik van Anabole steroïden. Onder misbruik verstaan we: Overdossisen, langdurig gebruiken zonder tussenpauze (off cycle) en gebruik door vrouwen en kinderen. Er is nog nooit een wetenschappelijk onderzoek geweest dat aan heeft kunnen tonen dat het gebruiken van steroïden gevaarlijk is (let op: dit geldt alleen voor volwassen mannen, niet vrouwen en kinderen die een andere hormoonhuishouding hebben)

Verkeerd gebruik van steroïden kan zorgen voor:

-Ontwikkeling van borsten (gyneomastica) door oestrogeenvorming 
-Levertumoren kunnen optreden (vooral bij een overdosis van orale steroïden, die twee keer door de lever komen bij inname) 
-Pijn in maag  en darmkanaal en mogelijke bloedingen 
-Vergroting van de prostaat bij mannen (moeilijkheden bij urineren, sommige anabole sporters' hebben sondes nodig om te urineren) 
-Optreding van striemen in de huid door de fenomenaal snel groeiende spiermassa 
-Opgezwollen gezicht door vasthouden van water (problemen in de osmoseregeling) 
-Vergrote kans op hartaandoeningen 
-Hoge bloeddruk en afname van de goede cholesterol 
-Nierziektes en nierstenen 
-Bij mannen kunnen testikels tijdelijk een kleinere vorm aannnemen indien er geen voorzorg voor wordt getroffen (proviron, pregnyl) 
-bij mannen verhoogd het de kans op inpotentie. 
-Stoornissen in de bloedstolling (tromboses) 
-Mensen die genetische kwalen hebben geërfd van hun ouders kunnen ook eerder last krijgen van deze kwalen. Een eigenschap van steroïden is dan ook dat het lichaamsfuncties versnelt. Genetica spelen ook een rol bij het ondervinden van eventuele negatieve eigenschappen.


Toediening
Anabole steroïden kunnen op meerdere manieren worden toegediend, aan de éne kant door een orale toediening in de vorm van pillen innemen, aan de andere kant door middel van een injectie of aanbrenging op de huid. De orale inname van testosteron, zelfs in grote hoeveelheden, heeft minder effect (in tegenstelling tot injecties) op het lichaam omdat de opgenomen testosteron zéér snel in de lever wordt gemetaboliseerd in nutteloze metabolieten als androsteron en andere ketosteroïden, die dan toch uiteindelijk in de urine zullen belanden. Orale toediening op dergelijke manier is dus niet efficiënt. Het komt immers twee keer door de lever heen alvorens het bij de receptoren aankomt. Om deze metabolistatie van de lever te voorkomen wordt er aan de steroïden een alkyl toegevoegd, zodat ze de passage door de lever heelhuids doorkomen. Het probleem bij deze toevoeging aan de steroïden (17-AA of 17 alpha alkylated steroids zoals fluoxymesteron, methyltestosteron, stanozolol) is dat deze de lever zwaar aantasten (leverkankertumoren, leverontstekingen (hepatitis), afsterven van de levercellen.

Daarom wordt er meestal geopteerd voor de injectiemethode. De steroïden worden rechtstreeks geïnjecteerd in het spierweefsel (in een ader kan dodelijk zijn) en hoeven dus niet direct door de lever te passeren. Uiteindelijk worden ze wel onschadelijk gemaakt door de lever. Met behulp van aspireren kan een injectie onmogelijk de fout ingaan. Aspireren is het terugtrekken van de spuit nadat deze in het spierweefsel zit. Indien er zich bloed in de spuit bevind, dan zit de naald in een bloedvat of ader. De toediener dient dan op een andere plaats te injecteren.

Meestal wordt een origineel steroïdenmolecuul met een organisch zuur vermengd, waardoor er een ester ontstaat. Deze ester wordt gemakkelijk rondgevoerd in het lichaam waar ze zich kan nestelen en langzaam terug omgezet worden in de originele steroïden.


(bron: wikipedia)

----------


## Agnes574

Klaar voor je eerste kuur? 
Als beginnende bodybuilder of fitness beoefenaar word je er al snel mee geconfronteerd, je kan er ook niet naast kijken want doping en sport zijn onafscheidbaar. Anabolen zijn echter niet ongevaarlijk, het zijn zware medicijnen die in de medische wereld gebruikt worden om ernstige ziekten en aandoeningen te genezen of te behandelen. Ik denk dat volgende info essentieel is voor iedereen die voor de eerste keer hoort van anabole anabolen en overweegt te gaan gebruiken. 

Steroïden en andere doping worden door outsiders wel eens als rotzooi aanzien, als er iemand een verhaal verteld en het gaat over doping dan is het meestal negatief. Wat je krijgt is een slechte naam voor de sport en een vertekend beeld, namelijk dat anabolen gebruik per defenitie dom en onnodig is. Ik ben het daar niet mee eens, niet de stof, maar de gebruiker zelf is de schuldige als het misgaat. Dit board heeft 1 belangrijk doel: iedereen die van plan is om prestatieverhogende middelen te gaan gebruiken, leren om er op een verantwoordelijke manier mee om te gaan. 

De meeste gebruikers hebben te weinig research gedaan voor ze aan hun eerste kuur beginnen. Het gevolg hiervan is dat ze meer neveneffecten ondervinden, minder resultaat hebben en minder resultaat overhouden. Al die fouten kunnen vermeden worden als men gewoon de tijd neemt om wat studie te doen naar het onderwerp. Oftewel, eerst denken dan pas doen. Meestal is de reden dat men zo snel mogelijk wil kuren simpel; 'Snel groot worden' alhoewel elke persoon die hierover een beetje kennis heeft opgedaan zeer goed weet dat anabolen je niet zomaar 'snel groot maken'. Hieronder enkele belangrijke punten die iedereen in acht zou moeten nemen vooraleer aan een kuur te denken. 

1. Research en studie, dit is essentieel. Elke gebruiker zou minimum 1 jaar voldoende over anabolen en bodybuilding moeten opzoeken om te weten waarmee hij of zij bezig is. Deze basiskennis kan komen uit boeken maar ook uit discussieforums op het internet zoals hier op dutchbodybuilding.com. De basis houd in dat je weet wat de gebruikelijke AAS inhouden en hoe ze werken. Welke medicijnen je ermee mag combineren en welke niet. Je moet geen steroïd goeroe worden om te weten hoe je moet injecteren, wat belangrijk is tijdens een kuur en wat de gevaren zijn die je in acht moet nemen. Het anabolen board hier is er om je te helpen, maar sommige dingen zou je moeten weten door eigen opzoekwerk. Bovendien zijn veel vragen al eens gesteld en kan je de zoekfunctie bovenaan dit board gebruiken om de meest frequente vragen terug te vinden. Vind je het antwoord niet of twijfel je nog stel dan gerust je vraag en je wordt zeker geholpen. 

2. Een goede basis hebben. Iedereen die gaat kuren zou enkele jaren trainingservaring moeten hebben. Belangrijk is dat je eerst zoveel mogelijk natuurlijke groei uit je spieren haalt want zodra je een eerste kuur hebt gedaan zal je erna minder goed zonder kunnen. Zie het als een lat die steeds hoger word gelegd; je begint aan de grond en door natuurlijke spiergroei kan je de lat heel hoog brengen. Eens je tegen de natuurlijke genetische limiet aanzit zal de groei veel trager gaan en zullen andere manieren moeten gezocht worden om de lat nog hoger te brengen. begin je echter al van de grond met anabolen dan komt die lat van laag naar heel hoog, je lichaam kan die sprong niet aan en je loopt kans blessures op te lopen. Bovendien is de gewonnen spiermassa wanneer je niet kuurt dan zeer moeilijk vast te houden en zal je snel terug bij de grond zitten. Denk niet dat je zonder anabolen niet zwaarder kan worden. Zelfs al gaat het moeilijk, iedereen kan indien voeding, training en rust optimaal zijn zeer goed vooruitgaan als naturel. De minimum leeftijd voor gebruik zou ergens rond de 20 á 21 jaar moeten liggen, dit omdat niet iedereen op dezelfde leeftijd volwassen en klaar is voor kuren. 

3. Voeding en training. Zorg dat je weet welke training het beste werkt voor jou. Welke split, oefeningen, sets en reps. Hoelang en hoeveel je moet trainen enz. Weet hoever je kan gaan en wat jou lichaam aan kan. Hoe je overtraining kan vermijden en optimaal kan groeien. Dit leer je niet op een paar dagen of weken. Voor de basisprincipes raad ik je aan Bodybuilding en Fitness voor Beginners: een Korte Intro! eens te lezen. Zorg dat je genoeg hebt leren eten, voeding is het allerbelangrijkste onderdeel van een kuur als je wil slagen. Voeding is het enige wat meer anabool is dan anabolen. Als je voeding niet goed is moet je nog niet eens denken aan kuren want of je nu natural of gebruiker bent, als de voeding niet deugd dan groei je niet, zo simpel is het. 

4. Je gezondheid. Die moet in orde zijn voor je aan een kuur begint. Ga naar een dokter en laat je testen op bloed, lever, nieren en hart. Een algemene controle op je gezondheid is belangrijk, een kuur is altijd een aanslag op je gezondheid dus wil je in elk geval gezond beginnen. Als je hier al problemen hebt dan moet je jezelf de vraag stellen of kuren wel voor jou is. Indien je medicijnen neemt, vraag dan altijd eerst aan je arts of deze in combinatie gebruikt mogen worden met de anabole middelen die je wil gebruiken. 

5. De wetgeving. Anabolen zijn illegaal in België en Nederland wanneer zonder voorschrift gekocht. Als je wil gebruiken zal je de middelen waarschijnlijk van een dealer moeten kopen. Vraag dan ook niet openlijk naar bronnen want zo breng je jezelf in gevaar en ben je een gemakkelijk doelwit voor scammers (dealers die namaak of fake producten verkopen) Probeer rond te hangen in sportscholen en op boards, win het vertrouwen van ervaren bodybuilders en koop niet van de eerste de beste. 

6. Zijn anabolen iets voor mij? Deze vraag moet je jezelf stellen en denk goed na voor je antwoord. anabolen zijn niet voor iedereen geschikt, zoveel is zeker. Denk aan je familie en vrienden, hoe denken zij erover? Wat zouden zij ervan vinden en welke invloed heeft dat op jou? Misschien ben je nog schoolgaand of heb je juist een vriendin en hebben jullie plannen. Een kuur kost niet alleen geld, maar heeft ook een enorme invloed op je gedrag en omgeving. Kan je vriendin hier wel mee leven? Is het wel verantwoord tegenover je werk? Kan je de neveneffecten wel aan? De humeurschommelingen? Ben je bereid na een kuur het verlies aan gewicht en kracht te accepteren en toch door te gaan? (Zonder meteen een nieuwe kuur te doen). Dat zijn nog maar enkele zaken waar je rekening mee moet houden als verstandige gebruiker. Als je serieus bent over de sport en je wil er echt iets mee bereiken, dan kunnen anabolen een hulpmiddel zijn om je te brengen waar je wil zijn. 

(bron: dutchbodybuilding.com)

----------


## Agnes574

Anabolen veroorzaken vierhonderd keer meer bijwerkingen dan alle medicijnen bij elkaar !!

De gezondheidsproblemen rond het gebruik van anabolen zijn enorm. Tot die conclusie komen Zweedse onderzoers.
De meeste middelengebruikers zijn vooraan in de twintig.
De 'verleiding' middelen te gaan gebruiken is het grootst tussen 18 en 25 jaar.

Grootste gezondheidsprobleem

Duidelijk is dat de categorie psychische bijwerkingen het meeste voorkomt: agressie, depressie, onrust, slaapstoornissen, stemmingswisselingen en ontwenningsverschijnselen vormen de hoofdmoot van de klachten van dopinggebruikers. 
Op de tweede plaats komt acne, 
op de derde plaats de seksuele bijwerkingen, zoals impotentie en de verkleining van de testikels. 

De meest voorkomende bijwerkingen bij vrouwelijke gebruikers - die overigens vijf procent van de totale gebruikersgroep vormden - zijn onregelmatige menstruatie, haargroei in het gezicht, verlaging van de stem en vergroting van de clitoris.

De meest gebruikte anabolen zijn achtereenvolgens testosteron, deca, Russische dianabol en stanozolol.


Verrassend vinden de onderzoekers tenslotte de populariteit van het ouderwetse efedrine. Waarschijnlijk heeft die met de opkomst van de stackers te maken. 


Conclusie

De Zweden concluderen dat het gebruik van doping een nieuw gezondheidsprobleem is. Onderzoekers moeten de omvang en de trends in kaart gaan brengen, er moeten preventieprogramma’s komen en behandelingen voor mensen die schade aan hun gezondheid hebben opgelopen. Maar het allerbeste middel om de dopingepidemie in te dammen is informatie, zeggen de onderzoekers. Die moet bij het publiek een besef kweken van de omvang van wat zich nu aan het voltrekken is - en niet in de laatste plaats bij de gebruikers zelf.

(bron: ergogenics.org)

----------


## Agnes574

Anabole steroïden 

Inleiding
In de medische wereld worden anabole steroïden in zeer beperkte mate gebruikt. 
Anabole steroïden zijn synthetische steroïden, afgeleid van het mannelijk geslachtshormoon testosteron, die de opbouw van eiwitten bevorderen. Vanwege deze werking worden anabole steroïden vaak als doping toegepast. Doping is het gebruik van verboden middelen om sportprestaties te verhogen. Anabole steroïden zijn niet hetzelfde als corticosteroïden. Dit zijn hormonen die door lichaam zelf in de bijnieren worden gemaakt. Ook worden ze in de vorm van medicijnen,zoals bijvoorbeeld prednison, wel regelmatig door artsen worden voorgeschreven.


Gebruik
Op recept van een arts zijn anabole steroïden alleen voor zeer specifieke aandoeningen verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek. Anabole steroïden circuleren vaak in sportscholen en fitnessclubs en worden vooral gebruikt door bodybuilders en door atleten tijdens wedstrijden. Door het gebruik van anabole steroïden nemen de spiermassa en het uithoudingsvermogen toe. Tevens zouden anabole steroïden een intensievere training en een sneller herstel na een blessure mogelijk maken. Gebruik van anabole steroïden kan echter ook ernstige nadelige effecten hebben op de gezondheid.


Bijwerkingen
Anabole steroïden kunnen gevaarlijke bijwerkingen hebben. Ze verhogen het risico op bijvoorbeeld een hartaanval of leverfalen. Daarnaast kunnen ze agressiviteit bevorderen omdat ze afgeleid zijn van het hormoon testosteron. Gebruik van anabole steroïden kan bij mannen leiden tot een veranderd libido (geslachtsdrift) en een verminderde aanmaak van zaadcellen. Vrouwen kunnen mannelijke eigenschappen krijgen zoals een lagere stem, een versterkte lichaamsbeharing, stoornissen in de menstruatiecyclus en kleinere borsten. Gebruik van anabole steroïden kan zowel bij mannen als vrouwen tot verminderde vruchtbaarheid leiden. Al deze effecten verdwijnen niet altijd na staken van de middelen . Bij kinderen die anabole steroïden gebruiken kan de groei vertraagd zijn waardoor ze kleiner blijven dan ze zonder anabole steroïden zouden zijn geworden. 

Veiligheid
Anabole steroïden kunnen worden ingenomen of per injectie worden toegediend. In het laatste geval is het belangrijk dat degene die de injectie toedient, dit op een veilige manier kan. 

Als anabole steroïden worden geïnjecteerd met behulp van niet-steriel instrumentarium dat door meerdere mensen wordt gebruikt is de kans groot om een infectie op te lopen. Dit kunnen ernstige infecties zijn zoals HIV (het virus dat aids veroorzaakt) en hepatitis-B (een virus dat leverontsteking geeft). Er is tevens kans op abcesvorming of trombose (vorming van stolsels in een bloedvat) als een oplossing van tabletten wordt geïnjecteerd die niet bedoeld is om als injectievloeistof te dienen. Als een slagader wordt geraakt in plaats van een ader is er tevens risico op gangreen (weefselafsterving). Wanneer een wond geïnfecteerd raakt kan bloedvergiftiging optreden. 
Deze aandoeningen kunnen het einde van een sportcarrière betekenen of zelfs de dood tot gevolg hebben. 


Verboden
Het gebruik van anabole steroïden met als doel de sportieve prestaties te verbeteren is niet toegestaan. Daar zijn twee redenen voor. Ten eerste brengt gebruik van anabole steroïden de gezondheid van sporters in gevaar. Ten tweede geven anabole steroïden de gebruikers een oneerlijk voordeel in een wedstrijd. Bij de meeste sporten worden tijdens wedstrijden en daarbuiten aselecte urineonderzoeken gedaan om misbruik op te sporen. Sporters die worden betrapt op het gebruik van anabole steroïden worden reglementair van deelname aan wedstrijden uitgesloten.

(bron: medicinfo.nl)

----------

